# New Video Tutorial



## YoYoSpin (Aug 16, 2007)

Jeff has been good enough to post a three part series of video tutorials on blank preparation and turning the Kallenshaan Woods (Ken Nelsen's) Stars and Stripes Pen kit. Here's the link to the video library where these files can be viewed: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16939.  I hope you find these videos useful and entertaining. 

BTW, I receive no compensation what so ever for the preparation of these tutorials...I just like Ken's products and thought others might enjoy making the Stars and Stripes pen as well.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you for your time and effort doing these tutorials. I for one am just starting a Stars and Stripes pen kit (the new kit) and am trying to be very careful in assembling the kit. 

Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 16, 2007)

Ed,

Is this based on the NEW kit?  

Ken was in DC and indicated that everything that will be shipped from now on, will be the new one, which he says is much more forgiving than the old (which I liked, too!)

Just for info.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Aug 16, 2007)

Ed...yes, the kits I'm using are the new design. That's what prompted the making of these tutorials.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you Ed.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 17, 2007)

Is anyone else using Firefox having problems trying to watch this video? All of the others have worked but this one locks my computer. Is it my system? Any suggestions?
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## armyturner (Aug 17, 2007)

Ed,

Tutorial is great. I have a question about your finish. In the video, you say that you only use sanding sealer, beall buffing system, and Ren wax. I was wondering how the finish holds up over time compared to CA or other common finishes? It sure seems a lot easier and quicker then some of the other finishes.


----------



## YoYoSpin (Aug 17, 2007)

Jeremy,

If youâ€™ll check out some of the other tutorial videos in the IAP library, I show the finishing process I use in detail. And yes, it works great for me...Renaissance wax dries very hard, and two coats will build up enough body for the shine to last a long time.

But, like most things in our hobby, thereâ€™s always more than one way to do things and youâ€™ll find strong supporters for each. So IMHO, the best approach is to experiment with all of the methods available, even develop your own hybrid or unique style. Practice and experimentation is what will distinguish your art from all the others.


----------



## stevers (Aug 18, 2007)

Great job Ed. Very easy to understand. 

Love the lightning part, must have been tuff to get mother nature to chime in at just the right time. We actually have a storm rolling thru as we speak. Very little rain tho. Just wind and a decent light show.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 18, 2007)

Well Ed, watching you effortlessly assemble the stripes in the blank has prompted me to give this kit a shot. 

I have always been interested in the kit but read too many horror stories over the past few months about how folks were botching the assembly, especially the stripes.

Thanks for the video.

Jeremy, Ed's finish technique is not just a few simple steps, getting the "buffaroonie" technique down pat I think is the secret! []

George


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Is anyone else using Firefox having problems trying to watch this video? All of the others have worked but this one locks my computer. Is it my system? Any suggestions?
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Did you try the MPEG-1 versions. Firefox has problems with inline mwv format. If you can't play the mpeg-1 format, you may need to download the current version of quicktime player.

YoYOSpin - Great videos, thanks for the effort.


----------

